# Just Dreaming



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If money were no object, where would you go and what would you do?\\/


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

With what has been going on lately--I would buy all the regulars on the board plane tickets for their families and dogs to Costa Rica for a training vacation in paradise. And I would buy you James earl Jones's voice box and make you be the MC for the event.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I would own a deserted island. Hawaii or Madagascar will do nicely. LOL 

*sigh*


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd live in Venice. I think it's the most interesting city in the world. Then I'd get Anna to send me some rosewood from Madagascar. It's currently on the ban list. 

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm actually considering going on my dream vacation this summer. Got invited to go to Ibiza, Spain with a friend. So beaches and booze for me!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

#1 First thing I'd do is get the biggest RV or 2 I could find and bring my son , brother and some friends along to follow and hunt the entire waterfowl migration from north to south . 

#2 Take the family to Ireland , Norway and other parts of Europe would be next . 

#3 Rent out one of the local Game preserves and invite all the WDF members and there dogs and guest instructors of their choice to a get together of hunting , shooting and last but not least various locations for working and training our dogs . Can't forget get good food and beverages at appropriate times also .

I'd eventually like to settle somewhere in Hawaii to surf my way through retirement .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm actually considering going on my dream vacation this summer. Got invited to go to Ibiza, Spain with a friend. So beaches and booze for me!


Ibiza ?? You know that is probably the top gay destination in Europe, and it's only a small island ?

Anyways, if you do decide to go there, give me a shout and maybe I'll catch up with you, flights are pretty cheap from here.

I've always fancied Kenya, and if money was no object, I'd probably get my globetrotters out and spend a couple of years on each of the continents doing something completely different each time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Ibiza ?? You know that is probably the top gay destination in Europe, and it's only a small island ?
> 
> Anyways, if you do decide to go there, give me a shout and maybe I'll catch up with you, flights are pretty cheap from here.
> 
> I've always fancied Kenya, and if money was no object, I'd probably get my globetrotters out and spend a couple of years on each of the continents doing something completely different each time.


So you think Ashley is GAY? Just stirring the pot!!:-D#-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So you think Ashley is GAY? Just stirring the pot!!:-D#-o


At a dozen or so kids when still under thirty, she's doing pretty well if she is! :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> With what has been going on lately--I would buy all the regulars on the board plane tickets for their families and dogs to Costa Rica for a training vacation in paradise. And I would buy you James earl Jones's voice box and make you be the MC for the event.


The voice box sounds descent. Sorry I can't make the rest of it because I would head for the Big Island of Hawaii with my new voice and suck up some Mai Tai's on the beach then speed away in my new Boss 302 Mustang.:lol:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd go back to Nepal... hiking across the country. Then I'd take the train down to the coast in India for some R & R.

I have never been to Turkey and I would love to go there too.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What would I do. I would pack up all my dogs and bail out of this friggin liberal state and head for Montana. Doesn't seem very exciting after reading the other posts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I would still live where I do live, but I'd buy a nice house with more dog room, and I'd also have a terrific RV (I have NO IDEA why those appeal to me so much, but they always have ... maybe the doll-house aspect) ... the kind that you are in the house part when you're driving (not the kind where you pull the house part). Maybe it would pull a little car for when it's hooked up at a site.

Oh, and I would give everyone I know $100,000 (or a house if they needed a house). And I would give tons to my favorite causes.

And a club for the dog sport of my choice would be so well-endowed that they would choose my town to be in. Or else. 

(They really would not mind because of the private plane rides for the ones who are more than an hour's drive.)

Also I'd eat at Tom Colicchio's Craft every time I was in NYC. Just me and my table. 

And he would cook.

That's it so far.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Ibiza ?? You know that is probably the top gay destination in Europe, and it's only a small island ?
> 
> Anyways, if you do decide to go there, give me a shout and maybe I'll catch up with you, flights are pretty cheap from here.


I think I'm pretty solid on my sexuality there Maggie  I'm also not going to complain about a free vacation and it does look pretty. 

But money not being an object, I'd move the hell away from here and the damn snow ASAP. Not sure where I'd go exactly, but I know it wouldn't be New York and it wouldn't be this part of Colorado.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What would I do. I would pack up all my dogs and bail out of this friggin liberal state and head for Montana. Doesn't seem very exciting after reading the other posts.


Oh but you are wrong, Don. Because I am right next door I think I told you before I spent a lot of time in Montana. It is a very beautiful state with wide open space, tons of great rivers, some of the best hunting in the lower 48. The region known as the Bitteroot is my favorite. It is COLD there.

It is more liberal than it used to be because of all the californification but still pretty conservative. I guess people from Calif. like Big Sky too. They like to run to Idaho also. Both states have very strong live and let live mentality and fight hard against government intrusion.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My only recollection of Montana was a native Indian begging for his personal baggage which was being withheld at the bus depot in Billings because he couldn't pay the holding charge. The poor guy was in a right state, I'd have gone and paid it for him if the situation hadn't been so emotionally charged. Mean gits I'd thought.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

one of 2 things....

id either go home to dalkeith and buy a nice farm with some land and put me up a large barn and kennels and go nuts with all the dogs I would have....and Id buy a big american truck !

or I would move to the states to Montana/Wyoming/Idaho....buy a farm put a large barn there and kennels in it and go nuts with all the dogs and buy a big gasguzzlin monstertruck !

either way dogs must be involved and a barn and a american car!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I take it you want a truck Alice? LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> one of 2 things....
> 
> id either go home to dalkeith and buy a nice farm with some land and put me up a large barn and kennels and go nuts with all the dogs I would have....and Id buy a big american truck !
> 
> ...


You from Dalkeith Alice ???


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ehmm, don;t have many wishes: I have my little white farm, a few acres and enough dog space. I would stop working (or work less) and do more with the dog stuff.

A trip to Indonesia, and travel around a bit I think.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You from Dalkeith Alice ???


born and partly raised  scary init :lol:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I would still live where I do live, but I'd buy a nice house with more dog room, and I'd also have a terrific RV (I have NO IDEA why those appeal to me so much, but they always have ... maybe the doll-house aspect) ... the kind that you are in the house part when you're driving (not the kind where you pull the house part). Maybe it would pull a little car for when it's hooked up at a site.
> 
> Oh, and I would give everyone I know $100,000 (or a house if they needed a house). And I would give tons to my favorite causes.
> 
> ...


Colicchio is a good guy in addition to his food...worked for him @ Gramercy Tavern in the 90's.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> born and partly raised  scary init :lol:


Just across the water from me....hell, I lived in Rosewell for a spell, right next door!!!

You must be Scottish, I knew you had some reason for being likeable :wink: 

We're neebs! :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Just across the water from me....hell, I lived in Rosewell for a spell, right next door!!!
> 
> You must be Scottish, I knew you had some reason for being likeable :wink:
> 
> We're neebs! :lol:



:lol:

well atleast now you know how to account for my angelic temper at times....you still around the dalkeith area ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol:
> 
> well atleast now you know how to account for my angelic temper at times....you still around the dalkeith area ?


 
No, I'm back in Fife, my home county. The natives aren't quite as savage here Lol :lol:

I did go training in Dalkeith though or Gorebridge, I can see how Knpv would be a walk in the park for you Lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If money were no object, where would you go and what would you do?\\/


I would get me a really bitchy Scottish woman and spend the rest of my days wishing she'd shut the ....up. LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I would get me a really bitchy Scottish woman and spend the rest of my days wishing she'd shut the ....up. LOL


You'd have one hell of a hard time Gerry, you don't get really bitchy Scottish women, they're much too upfront lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i would visit the LHC for a year then build a big wall around my house arrange food drops for me n dogs n never speak to another human again - but thats just me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i would visit the LHC for a year then build a big wall around my house arrange food drops for me n dogs n never speak to another human again - but thats just me.


How about your dog? Is he social?:smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

she, Lee, she, please. in fact i thought she was social as she used to run up to evryone/starngers n sniff them. i am not so sure now as she actually never stands there to let them pat her. like just checks them out n stands back, quite aloof actually, not scared or eager just aloof. only just turned 2yo so maybe the treal personality is starting to come out. an OB trainer thinks she is autistic because of her ability to zone out completely under high distraction.

Lee sent a PM to Bob S n mentioned you, did he flick it to your way. if not will PM you direct. ya gotta admit the LHC is more interesting than some of the other options put forward in this thread, i mean seriously!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> she, Lee, she, please. in fact i thought she was social as she used to run up to evryone/starngers n sniff them. i am not so sure now as she actually never stands there to let them pat her. like just checks them out n stands back, quite aloof actually, not scared or eager just aloof. only just turned 2yo so maybe the treal personality is starting to come out. an OB trainer thinks she is autistic because of her ability to zone out completely under high distraction.
> 
> Lee sent a PM to Bob S n mentioned you, did he flick it to your way. if not will PM you direct. ya gotta admit the LHC is more interesting than some of the other options put forward in this thread, i mean seriously!


I didn't receive anything, Peter. Send it over. I wanna take a look. LHC is interesting.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I would pay off my bills, have someone come to my house and watch my boxer, and I would sleep as much as I could in four days with few interruptions. I actually had written three days, but I will splurge and do four, because with money being no object, I can get away with four. Five I would feel lazy, four would be good. Deep sleep. Heaven. 

Then I would grab my girl, Aimee. Go see my family and friends in Kansas, because they are what's important to me.

I'd then travel particular parts of the US and find a place to settle in the North for summer and the South for winter. RV deal is not bad, might use one for a year or so to locate my new homes. Not sure where exactly I'd settle up north, maybe Montana. Extra large porch. Small house, and a bunk house for anyone that wanted to come visit. Nice easy to maintain yard, fenced for the dogs. Not sure where in the south. Small town living in the north and south. 5-6 thousand people no more.

My days would be filled with reading and three repeatable philanthropic projects I'd like get off the ground. Other than that, just be a normal guy.

I'd never be without a good dog or two.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd only want a house with a big porch and bit of property around it. 3-5 acres would be fine. 
I moved 3-4 yrs ago out of necessity and like where I'm at but I can still dream. When you quit that your done!
As far as travel I'd like to visit Australia and New Zealand. In particular the Outback critters and botanical gardens. Hunting herps in Australia was a dream since boyhood. 

Peter, I didn't know you wanted me to pass that on to Lee. Glad you asked him!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And a club for the dog sport of my choice would be so well-endowed that they would choose my town to be in.




If you are giving away free boob jobs to club members...give me a call, I wanna join. I have always wanted to be well endowed.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> I would pay off my bills, have someone come to my house and watch my boxer, and I would sleep as much as I could in four days with few interruptions. I actually had written three days, but I will splurge and do four, because with money being no object, I can get away with four. Five I would feel lazy, four would be good. Deep sleep. Heaven.
> 
> Then I would grab my girl, Aimee. Go see my family and friends in Kansas, because they are what's important to me.
> 
> ...


Stay out of Georgia Dave. Bulldogs and airedales are outlawed on the WMA's in Ga.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Stay out of Georgia Dave. Bulldogs and airedales are outlawed on the WMA's in Ga.


Roger that. Let me know where you set up in Montana. I'd like to go hog hunting when I start living my life of leisure.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave since I'm RETIRED...I'll go in your behalf!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When I throw my first luau after I get settled into my beachfront estate on the "Big Island" Hawaii you guys are invited. Lots of boars there. The star attraction at luau's is a pig cooked underground.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd buy myself as much Forest as I could, next to BLM land in No-where Montana, build a nice little cabin with a huge basement, stocked with enough shit to get me through the holicaust. Enjoy the rest of my days in peace and quiet with my small family and dogs. Plant my own little family orchard and grow our own food. Raise a steer or 2 and a bunch of chickens for our consumption, I can only eat so much wild game. I always wanted a little herd of goats to keep the berry bushes in check and for RAW feeding the dogs.

I'd like my full time job to be riding the fenceline on a good horse, with my best dogs in tow. Not a neighbor to be seen or heard.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

One could easily get the impression from reading this thread, that many dog folks are anti social!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> One could easily get the impression from reading this thread, that many dog folks are anti social!


You think?? :wink:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> One could easily get the impression from reading this thread, that many dog folks are anti social!


 
What's that supposed to mean ?? I thought the store bought booby post could go a long way towards accomplishing world peace and understanding between us all, the guys anyways.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If I came into some money I could actually afford to keep working at my winter job LOL. Nov-April. I would move out of the trailer park for sure, but would still live in this town because it ROCKS:grin: Some property would be nice with some space to work dogs indoors and out would be nice.

Instead of the Big Island, I would be shark bait on Kauai when I wasn't skiing/working where I currently live. 

Round that out with a cottage on an island in Northern Ontario for August Sept.

As long as we are just dreaming...throw in some stuff like "world peace" and "can't we all just get along" in there  

I have much to be thankful for already. I probably wouldn't even actually get the boob job.:lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

if we're just dreamin how about purchasing every show line GSD, desex them, re-home them, then start the clock back at zero and follow the original game plan. could do same for dobes, rotts.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What's that supposed to mean ?? I thought the store bought booby post could go a long way towards accomplishing world peace and understanding between us all, the guys anyways.


I am seriously reconsidering my intitial post in this thread . A club full of women with boob jobs . Why didn't I think of that ?! 

Connie , Jennifer , Gerry , that's briliant !


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have much to be thankful for already. I probably wouldn't even actually get the boob job.:lol:


I'm fairly sure you can melt snow just the way you are.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I am seriously reconsidering my intitial post in this thread . A club full of women with boob jobs . Why didn't I think of that ?!
> 
> Connie , Jennifer , Gerry , that's briliant !


Why don't you just go for the ones with naturally nice nockers? I mean what woman wants to settle for a fake pecker, when she can have the real thing? Are men so different? LMAO


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Why don't you just go for the ones with naturally nice nockers?


Who said I didn't ? I like them in all shapes and sizes but just the picture of a bunch of women with fake boobs all running around in the same place is kinda cool .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Who said I didn't ? I like them in all shapes and sizes but just the picture of a bunch of women with fake boobs all running around in the same place is kinda cool .


Ya.. like they're playin volley ball or something on the beach, all innocent and whatever...but you know, naked and drunk :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Why don't you just go for the ones with naturally nice nockers? I mean what woman wants to settle for a fake pecker, when she can have the real thing? Are men so different? LMAO


To make a statement like that, either you have naturally big ones or they are temporarly large from the child :-D


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nothing to do with big hooters but, anyone who may be wandering around in BC Canada from June 24 and the including 14 days henceforth..did I just say henceforth :lol:

Space available for someone camping for1 family or group, cost is negligable if in the area..showers/warm water lake/ wine tours/ too early for anything but cherries..

More wine tours than you can imagine.. Pm me if you aren't gay and you want to have some fun in Canada this summer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Nothing to do with big hooters but, anyone who may be wandering around in BC Canada from June 24 and the including 14 days henceforth..did I just say henceforth :lol:
> 
> Space available for someone camping for1 family or group, cost is negligable if in the area..showers/warm water lake/ wine tours/ too early for anything but cherries..
> 
> More wine tours than you can imagine.. Pm me if you aren't gay and you want to have some fun in Canada this summer.


So did you mean this is only for "cherries" and others need not apply?\\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> To make a statement like that, either you have naturally big ones or they are temporarly large from the child :-D


I think it's just realistic.  I mean really, why not be happy with what you have unless it's like 2 mosquitoe bites on a 2x4.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You should come up Lee, it's really laid back.

Breakfast whenever you decide to get up..it's up to to you from there for the rest of the day .

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/boratcannes.jpg


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You should come up Lee, it's really laid back.
> 
> Breakfast whenever you decide to get up..it's up to to you from there for the rest of the day .
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/boratcannes.jpg


I might just take you up on that offer, Gerry. I'm beginning to feel much better and just started doing some daily exercises to get my strength back. :-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry that sounds fun. Where in BC? I owe my wife a honeymoon from 7 years ago LOL


----------

